# Reintroduction...



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!

I am back in town from a long lay-off from the message boards (a little less than a year). Some of you might remember me. I am reluctantly logging back on, as I probably will not have the time to really post much at all. However, I had some good times and discussions here and I am friends (like in real life, not just online  ) with some here as well, so I figured I'd give it a try. But please, do not be offended if I don't respond right away (or if I don't know what is going on for that matter and ask something silly), as I really cannot monitor a message board as I once did years ago. So if you need me for something important, please send me an email. I noticed I had a couple of PMs that didn't reach me because my inbox got full due to an expired premium account; I just wasn't monitoring the boards. I would have gotten your email though.

Anyway, it looks like a lot of new features, blogs and pics and so on since I was here last?? Wow... I'll have to look around and see what is up. 

Well, hope everyone is doing well, and hope to have some good discussions with you in the near future!!

C.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad you're at least popping in.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back and enjoy


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 2, 2009)

Good to see you again, Paul.


----------



## Drac (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Back...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Paul shoot me a call some time so we can chat!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy whenever you can!


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2009)

Good to have you back, Paul!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome!  Again!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back, catch you when we can.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude! Tell us some stories!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!!


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2009)

Cruentus said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I am back in town from a long lay-off from the message boards (a little less than a year). Some of you might remember me. I am reluctantly logging back on, as I probably will not have the time to really post much at all. However, I had some good times and discussions here and I am friends (like in real life, not just online  ) with some here as well, so I figured I'd give it a try. But please, do not be offended if I don't respond right away (or if I don't know what is going on for that matter and ask something silly), as I really cannot monitor a message board as I once did years ago. So if you need me for something important, please send me an email. I noticed I had a couple of PMs that didn't reach me because my inbox got full due to an expired premium account; I just wasn't monitoring the boards. I would have gotten your email though.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome back!  Looking forward to your posts! 

Mike


----------



## MasterWright (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back, That's ok we all get busy.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Dude! Tell us some stories!



lol... not here, but maybe over a beer in Buffalo or something. When you going to Tim's next?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2009)

Cruentus said:


> lol... not here, but maybe over a beer in Buffalo or something. When you going to Tim's next?



Hopefully for the summer get-together...I'm recuperating from an ACl replacement after a BJJ throw went wrong, so I'm still moving slowly (and may be getting the other knee done too)...


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Hopefully for the summer get-together...I'm recuperating from an ACl replacement after a BJJ throw went wrong, so I'm still moving slowly (and may be getting the other knee done too)...



That sucks... might be a while for stories, as I will be gone this summer (again... dammit). I wanted to make a trip sometime before the summer if anything cool is going on, but we'll see. Perhaps next summer? 

As to everyone else: THanks for the welcome. It is good to hear from you, some of you old friends I haven't talked to in a while. Will be making it a point to call or email soon...

C.


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!  Good to see you again...and do share some stories


----------

